# Class B State Basketball Tourney



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is there any interest in State Class B Basketball????

Bottineau all the way!!!! there looking real good today


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Watching it right now....come'on Braves.One half to go....don't want to play in the sunshine bracket.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Go Maroons!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I dont have a team this year. Our guys were about 2 minutes away from state before they blew it. Still have to stick with region 4 though. New Rockford-Sheyenne.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

65-45....no sunshine bracket here!

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

duckslayer, are you from Leeds? Anyway, I will have to agree. The Lions should have been there but they just ran out of steem. Reg. 4 make me proud! Rockets all the way!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All right the Braves get to play on....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I didn't realize most people on here were so unattached from the rural towns and communities. I thought there would be people from the rural areas that have moved into the cities in our state that would have kept up with what is important to us out here, I am wrong. There is very little interest in our lives outside of needing to be on our land it seems to me.

Class B Basketball is our big event and you know that if you are from the country.

I see there is about equal interest in 2041 as Class B on here... :roll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

buckseye i think you are sadly mistaken. Maybe most on this site either aren't basketball fans, or are right here in minot this weekend going to the games.

I for one love it. It's one of my favorite times of the year. You have spring ice fishing, spring snow goose hunting, amature adult basketball tournaments, ncaa basketball tournaments, high school tourneys. No wonder i'm so tired!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> buckseye i think you are sadly mistaken. Maybe most on this site either aren't basketball fans, or are right here in minot this weekend going to the games


I guess we think differently then don't we, but that does not mean I have made a mistake. But you are correct when saying it is sad!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I never pictured you as having that kind of an attitude toward us "city" folk. There are plenty of rural people who don't have much of an interest in high school sports also.

We (as in rural and town people) need each other. Always have. I'm not going to start naming reasons ( they are obvious) and i'm not trying to start a war. Let's just all enjoy the tourney and hope for a good spring.

I still am of the opinion you are reading into the lack of interest on this site a bit too much. Most the real "die-hard" hunters i know could give a rip less about high school sports.

I am what i would consider a casual hunter nowdays and if i had to choose basketball or hunting....most here will disagree with me for sure...but i pick hoops.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bucks, did you really care who won the state class A??? I don't see what lack of posting about basketball games has to do with hunting?? If you put up a post that the town you were from was in trouble and needed a hand, I would guess you would see that there are people that care about small towns (provided that particular town was hunter friendly in the past and even if it wasn't you would probably get input and help). I guess I don't see you correlation between class b hoops and hunting??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye....this thread isn't on any of the hunting and fishing forums here....look at the threads on the Open Forum....how many are about hunting and fishig?....that's why it's called OPEN FORUM.

By the way I enjoyed watching the Class A tournaments last weekend as any high school BB enthusiast would.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought our cites were filling up with transplanted NoDakers from the country, but this shows me they have left the country behind. I guess I thought peoples roots would always be a major part of their lives. No biggy just remakable to me. 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry Ken, I wasn't referring to him not being able to put the post here, I just wondered what not responding to the post had to do with not wanting anything to do with rural people except to hunt their land. It was not meant to be a comment in waht forum the post was on.


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

3 pointer at the buzzer in OT...to bad nobody was there to see it...sounded good though.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey buckseye, I am a huge fan of Class B basketball I am even one of the lucky few to have played in the tourney. What a thrill that was, We lost to a pretty good team from your neck of the woods in the first game of the tourney(damn Newburg Eagles) we took 6th in 1985. Then my hometown made it to the championship 10 years later I think that was even more thrilling than playing in it. Two of the best times I have ever had.

The class B has lost it's luster to me though since alot of small schools have closed and BIG SCHOOLS like Minot Ryan, Dickinson Trinity, May-Port-CG, Carrington, Central Cass and Linton seem to make it every year.

I cheer by butt off when a smaller school takes on one of the big ones like little Flasher against a former class A school Bottineau.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Linton 71 Divide County 49


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Bottineau (18-8) advances to the semifinals and will play Dickinson Trinity tonight at 6:30 p.m. The Titans topped the Central Cass Squirrels in the second quarterfinal, 45-40. Flasher (20-6) plays Central Cass today in the consolation semifinals at 1 p.m.

KEN how are the kids handleing all the excitement???? Better than me probaly!!! :lol: 
:jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Bottineau is in the title---lived there 2x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW what a game!!! I know Kirby Johnson, without a doubt he is a spirited individual. I liked the way he kept taking it to'em in the lane, thats basketball at it's finest. Good Luck BRAVES

New Rockford/Sheyenne play Bottineau for championship tomorrow night.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One more...but this will be the toughest.NR-Sheyenne looks pretty good.

Bottineau hasn't played for a boys championship since 1960.

Not many people left in town last night...invaison of Minot today from the north.

Ironic in that our girls had the best team in the state this year and were upset in the regionals....now the boys are playing for the state championship.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

NR-S look older but I think Botno will run them into the floor. I don't think anyone wants to get into a running match with those Braves this year.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

New Rockford beat Bottineau by 21 earlier this year. Hopefully we'll see a repeat of that game.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bottineau's best player....Kirby Johnson didn't play in that game against NRS.Breaking training rules.Plus center Kelly Roemmich was just coming off a sprained ankle....

NRS should have won by 21 without the Braves best players.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

buckseye said:


> NR-S look older but I think Botno will run them into the floor. I don't think anyone wants to get into a running match with those Braves this year.


I disagree, I think New Rockfor would win the battle in a running game they eventually wore Mayville down last night.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Personaly I thought the NRS/MP looked more lika a Class A game with everything slowed down and methodical. Botno has some cannons that just don't stop pounding away at their oponents. We'll know tonight, the best we can hope for is both teams at least meet their averages and hopefully exceed them.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Ive played against, and for a year when cudworth, bennefeld and ystaas where younger, i played on the same team as them. Theres nobody that will run over or around NRS. That is there game plain and simple, if you have seen them play this year you would know that. Your best opportunity to beat them is to slow down and play a halfcourt game, otherwise they will go on their runs. Ask anyone in Region 4 about NRS's strength. Definetely their uptempo game.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Ah, Class B basketball, the best show in the state. Since 1967 I have been to all the games 31 times and there have been some great ones.

I missed the last two years because my daughter's hockey team was playing in the NCAA Women's Frozen Four.

If Bottineau is going to win tonight they better not miss all those layups like last night.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MOSSBACK, duckslayer I have been learning more about the NRS team today and I believe you guys on the ability of NRS to come out running and never slow down. It sounds real good, hopefully be a cliffhanger. 8)


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

What a game!!! Bottineau choked and blew a 16 point 4th quarter lead and New Rockford won with a banked shot from the top of the key as time expired in double OT.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OMG...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Dont worry, i know everyone from NRS and i had faith in them ever since. A 14 point defecit isnt nothing to those guys. 3 years at state, they had what it took and thats the bottom line. Top notch kids, and im good friends with every one of them. They deserve this more than anyone in ND right now. They have been working for a long time, thats what its all about. When i was a senior we lost the region champ. game to wells county, beat them twice before. Absolute terrible game and i still wish we woulda got to state. Sooooooooo many people at state saying we woulda won it, just made a guy frustrated. Cant stand thinking about it anymore. Way to go NR, Bottineau made a game though, too bad they couldnt do anything the 4th quarter or ot's :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

duckslayer said:


> Top notch kids, and im good friends with every one of them. They deserve this more than anyone in ND right now. They have been working for a long time, thats what its all about. :roll:


They may be top notch kids,but so are every other team's kids....no one deserves it any more than any other team.Every team's kids has been working towards a state champioship since 5th grade.

Great game if you didn't care who won....Unfortunately for me....I cared....so not so great a game.Bottineau was just as good and decerved it just as much as NR/S.

Putting up the last shot with 16 seconds left....not so bright.

Banking it in for the winning shot is just plain luck....Oh well....Bottineau returns their 3 best players....It took the Red Sox 76 years to win....only been 50 for the Braves.

Plus our girls team returns 4 starters from a 24-1 team that was ranked NO. 1 all season.Maybe next year....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If Botno would have just kept running they had them tuckered out already. You could see NRS getting slower getting down court play after play. Oh well NRS pulled it together and Conrats to them.

That was probaly the best Class B state championship game I have ever seen... great job from players and coaches and refs.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I was thinking during the early 4th quarter of all the tough losses for NR-S from bb to fb these guy's have gone through over the course of their careers.

I was ready to declare NR-S teams of '03-'05 as the best teams NOT to have won a state championshp. Kind of like the Buffalo Bills of the early '90s. Alas congrats to NR-S and Bottineau for providing one of the all-time great championship games in the history of the "B"


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

dleier...
I was thinking during the early 4th quarter of all the tough losses for NR-S from bb to fb these guy's have gone through over the course of their careers.

EXACTLY why i said that NRS deserves this win, I said nothing wrong about bottineaus game, just the fact that they couldnt get anything done in the 4th or ot's. Poor sport or what ken....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Poor sport???...No....but when someone says...."that team deserved to win"....that implys the other team did not deserve to win.I see nothing wrong with any of your statements except....someone deserves to win....they don't anymore than the loser deserved to lose.

That loss was devastaing for the people here and especially the kids on the team....they deserved to win just as much as NR/S.

In fact when you are ahead by 14 points at the end of the 3rd,and the other team not only ties it up at the final buzzer,but wins it again at the buzzer....it is even more devastating.

That game will be remembered here as the state championship Bottineau lost,not one that NR/S won. 

Oh well it's over for another year.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Exciting championship game! Figured id better give a shout out to the Titans. Good Job!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Do some of you guys just look for something to argue about? :roll: :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah....the game's over....just a tough loss to take....we'll get over it.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats to New Rockford - Sheyenne! finally took home a state championship with this group of kids. What a game! I kept telling my wife during the game that Bottineau could not keep up with that 59 percent shooting average and that eventually it would come to an end.

I think Crag Demester did a great job coaching also. He changed up the defense to help out with the pick plays at the top of the key. And recognized the foul trouble of Bottineau's inside people.

No one likes to lose and there were a ton of factors in New Rockford - Sheyennes comeback. You could say that the bank shot to win the game was lucky, but if you looked at the stats I bet Bottineau did'nt shoot 59% for three quarters in many games this year either.

Whoever you were pulling for in the Championship this year, class B fans got a real treat!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It was an awesome game.... Botno has three juniors on this team that will probaly be back next year, I heard another very good player has decided to go to Botno next year too.

MOSSBACK did one of those Hett boys and Bierman get ya???? :lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

It was a fantastic game to watch. Congrats to both teams, players , coaches , and fans. I think the only difference in the 4th quarter and both ots was NR's senior experience coming through. Botno seemed to panic the last 4 minutes of regulation. With 4 returning starters they will be back next year and will be tough to beat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bucks....Dunseith's best player started at Bottineau today.So he will be eligible to start the season next year.....I teach at Dunseith and live at Bottineau....Dunseith not to happy about it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

GO BRAVES


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Ken, did he open enroll or move there?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Open enroll


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

buckseye said:


> It was an awesome game.... Botno has three juniors on this team that will probaly be back next year, I heard another very good player has decided to go to Botno next year too.
> 
> MOSSBACK did one of those Hett boys and Bierman get ya???? :lol:


Hall, Lemorix, Bierman, Tvete, they all got us. but they lost to Linton for the Championship twenty years ago. Which I thought was one of the Greatest Championship games til this year.

Never assume because you have 3 OR 4 returning starters that it will be an automatic bid to the class B. Team chemistry, injury, illness, or an off night and your state tourney dreams are down the crapper.

Maple Valley went undefeated this year and lost in the region to casselton. I really felt sorry for them they have never had a team go to state before and they had some real great ball players that I wish the state could have seen play.

Coaching goes a long way come tournament time.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Never assume


Very good MOSSBACK


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Woodpecker, I still have'nt seen the video tape of your state Tourney yet. Your sister says you were still skinny then.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't forget the knee-high socks!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Those might not have been the most talented teams i've seen play for a state title....but it had to be one of the greatest games. I was thoroughly impressed with the hustle and will to win new rock showed. They methodically chipped at the lead and i don't think bottineau saw it coming.

In high school district game i played in we were the #1 seed playing the #8 and were down 18 points in the 4th quarter. Long story short we made about 5 3's in a row and it took about 2 minutes to get back in the game, we eventually won a see-saw battle.

This game, however, was a run you couldn't even see coming . It didn't seem like they were gaining much ground, but bang...there they were. Didn't hurt that bottineau didn't score a 4th quarter point.

I'd love to get a copy of that tape to show my son's and other kids at a later date that although things look bleak, you never know. Great game!!!

Attendance was down a bit from what i saw, but it is expected with all the state tourneys in a row now.

And last how bout that shot by the kid from trinity. I was sitting directly behind bottineau's bench and heard brandt telling the kids just let them shoot get back. The the free throw goes in and puts bottineau up 5 (luckily). Ball is inbounded and there goes the johnson kid darting at the kid from trinity almost fouling him and nylon...the shot goes in.

Just an illistation, but from what i saw this is why they lost. They didn't show brandt enough respect and listen to his coaching. Even better illustrated by the 3 point shot taken in the 2nd ot of the title game. You don't shoot that shot with 20 seconds left!!!


----------



## mulske (Dec 17, 2005)

aces rock they beat the number pone seat bor\ttinue


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mulske said:


> aces rock they beat the number pone seat bor\ttinue


What the *&+#* are you talking about??????


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> mulske said:
> 
> 
> > aces rock they beat the number pone seat bor\ttinue
> ...


I think he must mean earlier this season when the Ashley Aces beat Bottineau when they were ranked #1 in the state.


----------

